# Kreg Pocket-Hole Jig



## NedG (Jan 24, 2012)

Recently I purchased a Kreg Pocket-Hole Jig. The video that cane with it showed the numbers (dimensions) on the jig, which are depressed into the plastic, to be colored white. But the jig I received did not have whiten numbers. Without this whitening, the numbers are hard to read. I called Kreg, and was told the individual that made the video had whiten-in the numbers for the video with a flour and water mixture, and Kreg suggested I try that. I go the impression I wasn't the first to call about this. The results were less than good. So, has anyone come up with a better solution to make the numbers more visible? I could use a Sharpie but I think white against the dark blue will work better. Thanks. -- Ned


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Can you paint the whole side white, then lightly sand off the paint? This will leave the depressions painted white, but the rest would be blue.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Try white paint then squeegee off the surface befor it's dry.

Or maybe try whiteout.

Or there are marking pens that have paint in them; used be steel fabricators to mark steel. Might find these at a hardware store, or Graingers or FastenAll.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Like crank49 said….. a white paint pen works pretty good.
I bought one at HF made SKM industries and called "Super Met-al" 
I use it to mark notebooks, weed eaters, metal, plastic, wood, etc.
I even used it to mark a couple of neighborhood twins so I could tell the difference. I think it lasted through about 3 baths from their mama.


----------



## mhensel (Jan 19, 2011)

You may need to re-apply the Flour and water solution a 2nd time. Let it dry for 1/2 hour. This is what I did, and numbers stand out great now.


----------



## Dano46 (Sep 21, 2009)

I never thought of whitening the letters on my Kreg Jig, but I "refresh" my framing square from time to time with automobile paste wax. Rub it on, wipe it off. Works great for a while.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Sharpie makes white markers. Also, most auto stores carry paint touch up markers I think would work well.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Just use correction fluid like "white out". I had to do that on my dvd player.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm with Bondo. White Out works well for me. Paint it on and then wipe it off with a clean rag. The White Out pretty much fills up the depressions and stays there. It wipes off cleanly from the plastic surface so all that stays behind is what has filled in the etchings.

Don't let it dry or tacky, as you might not be able to clean off the surface completely. You may have to repeat the process a couple times to completely fill the etchings in, but it's worth the effort. The stuff stays there for good.

Cheers!


----------



## NedG (Jan 24, 2012)

You guys are great! I like all the ideas. Since my wife suggested White Out also, I'm obligated to try that first. Dallas, that's a really funny story! Thanks a lot. -- Ned


----------

